# homeschooling in italy



## antiguajem (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All, does anyone know anything about homeschooling in Italy? I've tried to contact the "scuola padre" (I think it's called) but email invalid. I would love some help with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

you might find some info here: google - The Homeschooling Gift of Time: Sybille Kramer's Interview 
She has a blog too, so you might be able to contact her for further information.
Hope this helps.


----------



## antiguajem (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Marleena it is really helpful (and funny).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the Eurydice report on schools in Italy here: Eurydice - Eurybase: Education systems in Europe | EACEA

The full report is probably the best for your needs - and usually contains a section toward the end of each level on "alternative structures" which should include home schooling. The rest of the report will give you an idea of what subjects are covered at what levels (and what the Italian authorities will expect your home schooling to cover).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## antiguajem (Oct 12, 2009)

*homeschooling*

Thanks Bev for the info. What I still don't understand though is, if I were to use an English program (US or British), incorporating the IB Program, would that be legal in Italy? I really don't want to use the Italian curriculum.

Jem


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

antiguajem said:


> Thanks Bev for the info. What I still don't understand though is, if I were to use an English program (US or British), incorporating the IB Program, would that be legal in Italy? I really don't want to use the Italian curriculum.
> 
> Jem


That's kind of a touchy issue in most countries (at least within Europe). Where I live (in France) I know you're required to teach French language, literature and possibly history as part of any homeschooling program. I know the local language is required in several other European countries, so I suspect it may be a required subject in Italy as well.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

